# Plow for a "KUBOTA RTV 1100"



## zero_turn_mower (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello, I will be purchasing a New Kubota RTV 1100 cab model within the next few weeks as soon as the dealer can get one in. I want to put a plow on it but not sure which one to go with. I live in NE Arkansas and will only be doing small parking lots with it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Boss 6'6 UTV V plow. We run one on our 1100 as well as a Polaris Ranger, they work great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fairrpe86;1869505 said:


> Boss 6'6 UTV V plow. We run one on our 1100 as well as a Polaris Ranger, they work great.


What he said.


----------



## tmoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Ditto. Best thing available in my opinion.


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rtv*

I have a 900 with a plow on it for sale.
9500 or best 
Heat 4x4 hydraulic dump bed and enclosed cab 
Ready to go


----------



## eganlandscape (Jan 4, 2010)

JOEC, what year is your unit? Do you have any pictures of it??


----------

